# Thema-Erstellung in diesem Unterforum erschweren bzw. unterbinden



## Steefan (15. Juli 2020)

Nur mal so ein Vorschlag: Ich fänd 's super wenn hier nicht jeder mit seinem eigenen Supi-Dupi-Pseudo-Schnäppchen, (sei es nun Kaufs- oder Verkaufs-Angebot) allen anderen auf die Nerven geht.

Beispiele:
"Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze 34.9 350mm 25,00€"
"ebike cube 26.5 zoll Ende 2018"
"Betrug mit XX1 Gruppe in ebay Kleinanzeigen"
"Chrisson - KCP -Bike: doch kein Schnäppchen !?? :-("
"Bergamont Straitline MGN 2017"
... usw. usf.

In meinen Augen alle irrelevant im Schnäppchen-Subforum.

Sinnvolle Threads (weil sie eine gewisse Allgemeingültigkeit aufweisen):

"Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread"
"Suche/Biete Gutscheine"
"Schnäppchenjägerthread _NEU_"
"Versender - momentane Lieferprobleme, wer kann's noch am besten?"
"Suche ein Schnäppchen Thread"
"Mehrwertsteuer runter auf 16%??"
"Online Adventskalender 2018"
"Zoll-DHL + Auslagepauschale"

Nicht alle davon finde ich wertvoll... aber immerhin sind sie von allgemeinem Interesse und haben mehr oder weniger Schnäppchen-Bezug.

Der Rest kann m. E. weg.

Auch dieser Thread sollte dann folgerichtig entfernt werden... nachdem Reaktionen dazu eingeholt wurden.


----------



## ForG (15. Juli 2020)

Ich folge diesen Themen nicht mehr, da mich davon nichts mehr interessiert.
Irgendwelche Newsletterkopien von RZC oder so nerven mich.
Sinnvolle Tipps gibt es so gut wie garnicht mehr, nur noch schlaue Sprüche und Klugscheißer-blabla.
Ich glaube die meisten fahren überhaupt kein MTB mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2020)

@scylla ???

Sorry, falls du hier nicht (mehr) zuständig bist


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2020)

Hi,
sorry, dass das so unübersichtlich wurde! Ich versuche gerade mal aufzuräumen.

Eigentlich stehen die Regeln ja klar und angepinnt oben im Unterforum. Leider gibt es einige, die das nicht lesen.
Privat-Verkäufe gehören hier definitiv nicht rein! Dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt, oder das Ebay-Unterforum. Genauso wenig gehören Kaufberatungs-Anfragen hier rein, das gehört in die "Mtb-Kaufberatung" im Tech-Talk. Hinweise auf Betrugsfälle oder Beratung was im Betrugsfall zu tun ist, passen z.B. am besten in die "sonstigen Bikethemen", auch das hat nichts mit Schnäppchen zu tun.

Bezüglich der RCZ-Schnäppchen: da gibt es öfter mal Beschwerden von Leuten, die das eher lästig finden. Allerdings sind da halt doch oft gute Schnäppchen dabei (wenn man denn Lust hat dort zu bestellen, zu den bekannten Konditionen).
Wäre es eine Lösung, für RCZ-Angebote einen separaten Schnäppchen-Thread einzurichten, um das vom sonstigen Schnäppchen-Thread zu entkoppeln?

Btw finde ich schade, dass nach wie vor quasi nur der Sammelthread benutzt wird!
Eigentlich wäre es mit der Einrichtung dieses Unterforums auch möglich, Schnäppchen-Angebote als separaten Thread zu erstellen. Das war eigentlich mal als Hilfe gedacht, die Sache übersichtlicher zu bekommen, da dort geordnet mittels Eingabemaske alle wichtigen Informationen zum Schnäppchen eingegeben werden können, und eventuelle Rückfragen zum Angebot darunter stehen könnten ohne zu stören, statt separat ausgelagert und unauffindbar im Laberthread.
Bitte versucht es doch einfach mal, das zu benutzen! Ich halte die Idee mit den Schnäppchen-Threads an Stelle des Sammelthreads nach wie vor für eine gute, sinnvolle Sache.


----------



## Steefan (16. Juli 2020)

Mir war gar nicht klar, dass da sogar eine Idee dahinter steckt, das Subforum für X-Tausend Themen freizugeben. Mir war nur aufgefallen, dass es gern als persönliche Werbeplattform benutzt wird.



scylla schrieb:


> Ich halte die Idee mit den Schnäppchen-Threads an Stelle des Sammelthreads nach wie vor für eine gute, sinnvolle Sache.



Ich nicht. Aber ich will jetzt auch keine vertiefenden Diskussionen darüber führen. Kann also zu gemacht werden hier.


----------



## SuperSpeed (16. Juli 2020)

_"Wäre es eine Lösung, für RCZ-Angebote einen separaten Schnäppchen-Thread einzurichten, um das vom sonstigen Schnäppchen-Thread zu entkoppeln?"_

Wäre mehr als wünschenswert !!


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Juli 2020)

ich verstehe nicht, warum hier Technik und Klamotten durcheinander gewürfelt werden.
dazu haben wir doch das Bekleidungs Unterforum


----------



## Steefan (18. Juli 2020)

Und der Nächste:



nathan_rice schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Heavy Tools Bulldog aus dem Jahre 2003. Leider finde ich via google Suche nur ein Angebot. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Komplettrad, wobei ich eigentlich NUR den Rahmen bräuchte. Hat jemand noch sowas bei sich rumliegen oder kennt jemanden?
> Wäre euch sehr dankbar
> LG


----------



## nathan_rice (18. Juli 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Und der Nächste:


?


----------



## der-gute (18. Juli 2020)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> ?


Lies doch einfach mal alles, was Dir zum Lesen in diesem Unterforum zur Verfügung gestellt wird...


----------



## _Olli (19. Juli 2020)

Steefan schrieb:


> Und der Nächste:


Melde die die hier ni rein gehören.... Je mehr um so eher is das wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathan_rice (19. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Melde die die hier ni rein gehören.... Je mehr um so eher is das wieder weg


Also ich verstehe eure Intoleranz echt nicht. Ja, vielleicht habe ich einen Fehler gemacht und in das falsche Forum gepostet, jedoch habe ich das auf keinen Fall mit Absicht gemacht und will deshalb hier nicht als blöd dargestellt werden. Nächstes Mal bitte einfach höflich auf den Fehler aufmerksam machen, dann gibt's nichts zu melden


----------



## _Olli (19. Juli 2020)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe eure Intoleranz echt nicht. Ja, vielleicht habe ich einen Fehler gemacht und in das falsche Forum gepostet, jedoch habe ich das auf keinen Fall mit Absicht gemacht und will deshalb hier nicht als blöd dargestellt werden. Nächstes Mal bitte einfach höflich auf den Fehler aufmerksam machen, dann gibt's nichts zu melden








						Regeln für das Schnäppchen Forum - erst lesen, dann posten!
					

Das Schnäppchen Unterforum ist dazu da, Bike-bezogene Schnäppchen aus Webshops oder Geschäften mit anderen zu teilen. Damit alle einen Nutzen davon haben, bitte postet die Schnäppchen in einer übersichtlichen Art und Weise: mit Link, Preis und kurzer Beschreibung.  Zum Einstellen von Schnäppchen...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




wer lesen kann............


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Juli 2020)

Für mich gilt: Lauter verschiedene Schnäppchen-Themen kann ich nicht im Auge behalten, dafür ist auch die Benachrichtigungsfunktion des Forums viel zu schlecht. Dazu reicht mir ein einziger Sammelttopf! Wenn man die tatsächlichen Schnäppchen zählt, ist das so wenig, dass es auch in einem einzigen Thema nicht viel ist. 

Und noch mehr Regeln kann ich nicht leiden, da fällt das Forum gerade sowieso sehr negativ auf.


----------



## nathan_rice (19. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit offiziell für den Falschpost, wird nichtmehr vorkommen. Bei solch unfreundlichen Forumkollegen allerdings, will man sich hier auch nicht weiter aufhalten. Deshalb bin ich jetzt weg hier??
Ich wünsche euch allerdings noch viel Erfolg bei der Schnäppchenjagd.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. Juli 2020)

ForG schrieb:


> Ich folge diesen Themen nicht mehr, da mich davon nichts mehr interessiert.
> Irgendwelche Newsletterkopien von RZC oder so nerven mich.
> Sinnvolle Tipps gibt es so gut wie garnicht mehr, nur noch schlaue Sprüche und Klugscheißer-blabla.
> Ich glaube die meisten fahren überhaupt kein MTB mehr...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, dieses kindische Klugscheißer und Dauernörgler/Besserwissende Macho Gehabe ist mittlerweile echt grausam geworden.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. Juli 2020)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit offiziell für den Falschpost, wird nichtmehr vorkommen. Bei solch unfreundlichen Forumkollegen allerdings, will man sich hier auch nicht weiter aufhalten. Deshalb bin ich jetzt weg hier??
> Ich wünsche euch allerdings noch viel Erfolg bei der Schnäppchenjagd.



Mach dir nichts draus, seit Corona hat sich nichts verbessert, im Gegenteil, die Agression untereinander hier speziell auf der IBC Plattform ist nur noch zum kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (19. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Melde die die hier ni rein gehören



Nee, mir geht's nicht um die Einhaltung von Regeln, sondern um deren Änderung, wenn sie sich als nicht praktikabel erweisen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (28. Januar 2021)

Steefan schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein Vorschlag: Ich fänd 's super wenn hier nicht jeder mit seinem eigenen Supi-Dupi-Pseudo-Schnäppchen, (sei es nun Kaufs- oder Verkaufs-Angebot) allen anderen auf die Nerven geht.
> 
> Auch dieser Thread sollte dann folgerichtig entfernt werden... nachdem Reaktionen dazu eingeholt wurden.


Finde den Vorschlag auch sinnvoll - weil erst lesen, dann posten! funktioniert einfach nicht. Außerdem hätten dann die Verantwortlichen weniger Aufwand den Bereich hier zu moderieren .

Und für jedes Schnäppchen einen eigenen Tread zu erstellen, das macht es doch komplett unübersichtlich und bläht alles unnötig auf. Alles gesammelt im richtigen Thread ist doch viel überschaubarer.

Gerne darf hier auch Der Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread seinen Platz finden. Wen es nicht interessiert, muss den Thread nicht öffnen und all jene die beides interessiert, werden es begrüßen, dass alles gesammelt in einem! Unterforum vorzufinden ist.

*EDIT 02.02.: Vielen Dank für's Aufräumen!*


----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. Februar 2021)

Ich fände einen RCZ Thread auch sehr hilfreich. Viele von uns wollen dort einfach wegen den bekannten Konditionen nicht kaufen, und andere sind dort regelrecht zu Hause. Finde also dass man die RCZ Schnäppchen auslagern sollte.
Auch würde ich mich dafür aussprechen dass es im Schnäppchenjägerthread rein um Teile geht. Hier könnte man sogar auch die Komplett-Bikes-Angebote in einer dafür vorgesehenen Thread packen, da viele Leute Teile suchen, aber nur wenige Bikes. Bekleidung sollte in den dazugehörigen thread gepostet werden. Struktur hilft hier ungemein die Übersichtlichkeit zu wahren.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. März 2021)

Prima die neue Aufteilung bei den Schnäppchen Threads. @arno¹ und Co


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. März 2021)

@JohSch was so lustig?
@imkreisdreher was so traurig?


----------

